# has anyone had the clomid and the hcg injection?



## hannah123 (Sep 19, 2011)

hi im hannah and am new to FF, 

was just wondering if anyone had the hcg injection with the clomid and has any info on this part my treatment? its my first cycle this month and im very confused?  i really hope this clomid works for me and the hubby  

thanks xx


----------



## angel star (Jan 21, 2011)

There are a few I think who have had the hCG injection to stimulate actual release of the egg and hopefully someone will come along soon and explain. If you are confused I would call your clinic and ask them to give you a written explanation of what you are supposed to be doing. If they have already done that then phone for some clarification. I have taken hCG as part of my treatment protocol to help with poor progesterone levels in my luteal phase but not before ovulation. 

Good luck and why don't you join the girls on the crazy clomid thread if you haven't already. Everyone is really friendly. I'm not a big poster on there at the moment as I'm taking a break, but when on clomid I'm on there a lot. xx


----------



## hannah123 (Sep 19, 2011)

hi thankyou for your reply 

i had the hcg done today .. the injection hurt   and can def feel something going on inside.  i would post but am unsure on how to do this  lol 

xxx


----------



## armywifegermany (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi Im on my first cycle of clomid (50mg). I took the tablets on cd 5-9. I then had a scan on cd12 and then cd15 to check the size of my eggs and my uterus lining. At first scan I had 3 on my right 4 on my left and 6mm uterus lining. On the second scan they said i had 1 mature one at 19mm on my right and a 15mm one on my right so possible that I could realise 2 eggs this month but the second may not be mature enough.My lining was 8mm thick - perfect apparently!!!! I had the HcG injection on cd15! Like Hannah the injection really hurt me and i couldnt stand for several minutes after from shock (was cold from being in the fridge but was like stabbing pains in the injection site - Dont want to scare you just prepare you!) I would take a friend of family member to hold your hand, I wish I had!!! I then ovulated 24 -36 hrs later on the sat/sun. Im now on 9dpo and got a BFN on HPT, For once im actually relieved to see that as it means that the injection is out of my system so any BFP i may get will be pregnancy related. I hope that helps!! I cant give you any more info than that because Im only at cd26 and dont no my outcome yet!! am praying it works       !!!! I hope it goes well for you!


----------



## 33BUTTERFLY (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi Hannah
I was taking Clomid and my Dr did a scan on day 16 which showed two mature follies, he prescribed the hcg injection to help me release the eggs. I found the injection very painfull too, it felt bruised for a few days. Unfortunately I didn't get a bfp  I'm now on my first cycle of letrozole which is new drug which no one on here seems to of heard of. So fingers crossed this works   
I'm keep my fingers crossed clomid and hcg works for you, and sending lots of baby dust


----------



## hannah123 (Sep 19, 2011)

hi every one  yep the injection does hurt really bad i am really going to dread that every month. i really hope this works ... 

33butterfly- i feel bruised today too, did you have sharp pains like preiod pains for a couple days after the injection? i am sorry to hear the clomid didnt work for you    i have never heard of the new drug your taking neither. fingers crossed it works for you   

i send you lots of baby dust


----------



## 33BUTTERFLY (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi Hannah
No I didn't have any period like pains, hopefully its a sign its working for you  
Good luck  ^fairydust


----------

